# [Fri 16th Mar 2012] Brixton DJ night - ska, dancehall, punk, big band and more -... (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

DJs 10pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We're up for a proper south London party in the Albert, with DJs serving up floor-filling shovelfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly from 10pm till 2.30am - and it's free all night!


----------

